
How Jeffrey Immelt’s ‘Success Theater’ Masked the Rot at GE - neubauer
How Jeffrey Immelt’s ‘Success Theater’ Masked the Rot at GE https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wsj.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;how-jeffrey-immelts-success-theater-masked-the-rot-at-ge-1519231067
======
vfulco
Don't you worry. He walked away with millions for such a enormous failure. The
American dream for C-suiters.

